# Integer Wert (t in ms) in S5Time umwandeln?



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr mir sagen wie Ich einen Wert (Zeit in ms) in eine S5time umwandeln kann?

Grüsse Torsten


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Habs gefunden  :!: 



> Antwort:
> 
> 
> Voraussetzung ist, dass der gelieferte Wert die Zeit in Millisekunden beinhaltet. Dann kann die Umwandlung in zwei Schritten folgendermaßen vor sich gehen:
> ...


----------



## Markus (14 Januar 2004)

es geht auch einfacher wenn man dem wert mit hexzahlen verodert.

2000 entspricht 1sec 
1000 entspricht 100ms

also einfach den integer mit dieser zahl verodern wobei der "1000er" wert für das parameter steht wie es früher in s5 an zeit vor dem punkt gegeben wurde. also quasi für den zeitfaktor.

und dann den wert der dann im akku1 stel einfach bei der nächste zeit laden...

muss nicht genau stimmen, kann grad nicht nachschaun, bin grad heim und nicht mehr ganz nüchtern...


----------



## Markus (14 Januar 2004)

ich glaub das es es hex war sag noch bescheid...


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Januar 2004)

hallo, die s5 time setzt sich so zusammen: 0-11 bit zeitwert in bcd codiert,
also 0-999. bit 12+13 den zeitfaktor.bit 14+15 ohne bedeutung.
also wenn man nach bcd codiert kann man ohne bit 12+13 zu setzen von 10ms-9990ms einstellen. der befehl lautet in awl itb.
ich hoffe das hilft erstmal weiter.


----------



## knabi (26 Juli 2006)

Heißt das, daß ich mit Bit 12/13 den Faktor von "ms" auf "s", "min" oder "h" umstellen kann? Und wenn ja: 12 und 13 =1 bedeutet Stunde?
Beispiel:

Ich möchte einen Wert von 1-99 Stunden vom Bediener vorgeben lassen, der liegt in einem DB. Standardmäßig koppelt mir STEP7 den Wert als "ms" an den Zeibaustein, wenn ich den also vorher mit "001100000000000" verunde, hätte ich den entsprechenden Wert in Stunden?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Juli 2006)

Dort wird der Zeitfaktor eingestellt:
00 = 10 ms
01 = 100 ms
10 = 1000 ms = 1 s
11 = 10 s
Daraus ergibt sich eine Zeit zwischen 10 ms bis 9990 s. Dies hat nichts mit Stunden, Minuten oder Sekunden direkt zu tun.


----------



## knabi (26 Juli 2006)

Ach ja richtig, 9990 s Maximum, da war doch was :-D ...

Da werd' ich wohl einen von den IEC-Timer nehmen, die werden im übrigen bei den SIEMENS-Kursen komplett links liegengelassen . 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ralle (27 Juli 2006)

Im Forum gibt es eine FAQ und eine Suchfunktion!

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=2942

Diese sollte man zuerst bemühen. Wer weiß, wo die Informationen stehen sollte ruhig auch darauf hinweisen.


----------

